# Gracie's Boa Destruction



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Guess what I caught Gracie doing today? Yes, the toilet paper/klynex shredding has been happening daily, but when I saw this it made my laugh so hard. I guess she wants to be "Princess Grace" for real. ound: I couldn't resist sharing.

Karen

Oops - forgot to post the pictures!!! Here they are . . .


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Aww she looks SO proud of herself in that second picture. Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

The pictures don't quite capture ALL of the destruction, but you get the idea. She had FUNNN!!



Karen


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

ound::bounce::laugh:ound::bounce::laugh: ound::bounce::laugh:


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Looks like Gracie is getting back to normal. I love the purple with her coloring.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

oh you are such a fun mommy! Gracie looks pleased as puch with herself!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Now those pictures need to be in a magazine somewhere! :biggrin1: She looks so pleased with herself. I'm glad you were able to catch her in the act.

Jill


----------



## classeylassie (Jan 11, 2008)

Oh her face she looks so satisfied..so cute..hard to get mad when she had such a good time lol...


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

ound: Oh what fun Gracie had today, sounds like mom is really proud of you also.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

The destruction is almost always worth the joy we get watching!

Amanda


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

By golly she's smiling. That is hysterical. And a good time was had by all.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

hhahahahahhaha.. great shots!!

Ryan


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

LOL. That is hilarious! She looks very proud of her destruction. ound:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

That is just CUTE. Definitely magazine or calendar material.


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Yes Sandi, I do believe purple IS her color.  She can be a little terror!!! But she loves it. I'd have to agree - it is a true smile. You should have seen the floor - that was only a very small portion of the feathers that were flying everywhere.

Karen


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Oh what a cute little :evil:, she looks so satisfied with her accomplishment :laugh:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

GFETE!!!!!! (grinning from ear to ear) Way to go princess Gracie!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Gracie looks lovely in purple. :biggrin1:


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Great picture. She does look like she was having a blast!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh how cute! She was playing dress up huh? I wonder-----did she have some high heels on as well?ound:


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

Those are great pictures!! She is so adorable sitting in her feather nest. Maybe she is a parvanese (hybrid parrot/havanese)


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Priceless!!! She looks sooo content hahahaha!!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks for sharing...mine don't shred (or haven't yet), so I don't get to see this kind of "mess"! HA...it's just too cute!


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Oh how cute! Gracie is such the diva!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

OMG! That is one of the BEST pictures EVER!!!!! ;pound:

Love it! She looks soooooo *proud*.

haha.

Kara


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

She DOES look proud, the little, adorable brat!! LOL

GREAT shots of our wee Gracie. I agree with Susan - calendar quality - with a warning though. "Always keep a camera handy when you own a Havanese"! lol


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

She looks so proud of herself. I think the second one is frame worthy. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

I love the smile she has after the deed was done. You should submit that photo to Our Havanese, it's so darn cute.
Paula


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Great pictures. Pictures of the aftermath of Gryff destroying my husbands glasses wouldn't have been as nice.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Those may be the cutest pictures ever. Add those to the calendar next year!!!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

What a naughty girl! She looks so HAPPY! I love these Havs!


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

She has to be grining from ear to ear. That is ADORABLE.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Oh my gosh, those are so adorable! How precious is that?! And such a beautiful purple against her white hair  Yes, proud indeed.

I admit I sometimes let Tessa shred just for the sheer joy of it but so far it's just ordinary Charmin and paper


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

What is it about these havs loving to shred things? That is hilarious of Gracie . . . she looks so proud of the carnage lying at her feet. And that's not a real baby behind her is it? :biggrin1:


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

That is just too funny!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh boy did somebunny have some fun. I adore her huge smile in the last photo. Priceless.


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

My naughty Grace has been finding all of the feather toys since!! She has now destroyed my daughters fancy feather fan, a purse with fluffy feathers and 2 more boas. She has become the "Boa-nator!!!" We try burying the boas in the toy boxes, but if she knows they are in there - she will snoop through them until she gets them. And if you ever wonder - feathers do make them throw up - lovely pink feathers mixed with food. Yuck!! LOL I can't imagine they feel good going down. But she still hasn't figured out the cause and effect yet.

Karen


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Now I was thinking they'd tickle going down! (Can't say the same about coming back up. (Yuck!))


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Ewww! That sounds like a very good reason to put the boas up for a bit in hope she will get over the facination. Yuck!

I'm guessing (hoping?) you don't have birds in the house.


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> I'm guessing (hoping?) you don't have birds in the house.


Ahhh - No!!! At least not any more thanks to Grace!! LOL!!

Karen


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Gracie's Mom said:


> And if you ever wonder - feathers do make them throw up - lovely pink feathers mixed with food. Yuck!! LOL I can't imagine they feel good going down. But she still hasn't figured out the cause and effect yet.
> 
> Karen


I'm thinkin', though, that if your sweetie finds a way to get them through her system, that it'll put "angel soft" Charmin' out of business...ound:ound:


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Moko said:


> I'm thinkin', though, that if your sweetie finds a way to get them through her system, that it'll put "angel soft" Charmin' out of business...ound:ound:


Food that is also TP. That's kind of gross!! LOL!!!

Karen


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Gracie's Mom said:


> Food that is also TP. That's kind of gross!! LOL!!!
> 
> Karen


But oh, so PRACTICAL...and GENTLE on the butt! ound:


----------

